# Stanley Chisel History - 750, 720, 740, Defiance, Everlast...?



## Connell (Nov 29, 2012)

I have been looking to expand my chisel inventory to some wider widths. I top out at 3/4" now. I thought it might be less expensive to purchase an older Stanley to get a good chisel that may have more limited use than the others. As I shop, I find all of the above descriptions. This is rather confusing. I found a catalog that listed the 750, 720, and 740. It appeared that they are just different lengths of the same chisel/handle combination.

What I don't know (and can't find a summary or history about) is are there differences in quality between these descriptions (models).

I have LN for my smaller ones and don't want to purchase something that is going to make me wish I had looked for a better chisel.

Does anyone have a summary of these differences and some idea about which are the better quality?


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

This is probably the only time I'll ever do this, but you're more likely to get an answer to this one at Sawmill Creek.

Rich


----------

